# PEC 90 Degree 12" Combination Square



## Ocelot

Thanks for the review. I have the PEC 6" double square and like it a lot.

I didn't know the 12" combo square could be had so cheaply. I usually would buy from Taylor Toolworks on ebay. Is that where you got yours?


----------



## rad457

Might have to take a look, the Empire from H.D. getting a little sloppy. 
I do have a Starrett but I only use it for important stuff and to check 
other squares! The square I use most of the time is a 2 1/2" Lufkin.

Checked E-Bay ca. $42 + 20 for shipping Canadian $


----------



## JohnDi

Cache out Harry Epstein for PEC blemishes.
They get good reviews and are very reasonably priced.


----------



## PPK

Looks like the seller is Reddottool. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PEC-90-Degree-12-Combination-Square-/222244770698?hash=item33bed2138a:g:rdoAAOSwHoFXqOTa

I also like buying from Taylor Tool Works.


----------



## MrRon

Thanks for the review. I have a Starrett comb square and use it only for special jobs and for checking other squares. I was able to check a Stanley square against the Starrett and found it to be very much off. I was able to correct this with a little machining, but it is still not perfect. I think I will get a PEC CS for everyday use and send the Stanley to the "framing" toolbox where it belongs.


----------



## jonah

I have one of these squares, and it's great. Perfectly square, or at least as perfectly square as my eyes can see, and the fit and finish is very good.

I also have two PEC 4" double squares and a try square. All are great.


----------



## dbeck

I got a set of these from harry epstein and they are great. Learned of the site from on a forum here and finally have squares and rulers i am happy with.


----------



## wormil

$28 for a high quality US made combo square is a good deal, that's cheaper than the PEC blems.


----------



## ChipSawdust

I was a mechanic in a former life and bought a lot of Snap-On, Mac, Matco etc name brand tools. The best was what I needed because I made my living with them.

Woodworking as a hobby, I'm a little cheaper in some things. I only have one L-N plane, but boy do I love that plane. I have a cheap combo square I bought from HD, and I don't respect it but it's still in my box for stuff that just needs to be fairly close. The Starrett in my toolbox stays there, even though it's almost 40 years old it has gone through a lot. You do get what you pay for, or you pay for what you get, either way…


----------

